# Photography Business Name Suggestions?



## auntieofjed

I was looking for business name suggestions after I realized that another company already has the name, Tarzan Photography. So I am going to have to pick a different business name. One that hasn't been used before. Any suggestions?


----------



## TheTiffanyStudio

ahhhh Im going through that right now. It's not fun. I dont have any for myself sorry i dont have any to share. Is the person with the same name close to you or could you get away with it.


----------



## auntieofjed

no they aren't close to me and i probably could get away with it, but i would like to have my own unique name


----------



## TheTiffanyStudio

I know what you mean. I cant even use my actual God given name because there is someone with the same name as me, one letter different, and she has a studio. I was like come on now really. Hope you come up with something.


----------



## auntieofjed

i hope you do too


----------



## usayit

Post a some facts about yourself?
What sets your business apart from the competition?
What is your focus?

Business names can be a personal thing too...  kinda hard to work with a blank slate.  This is especially true since you are a relatively new member here (Welcome btw)

Really generic suggestions:
* <town/township/city> Photography
* <last name> Photography (not a big fan of these for various reasons)
* <focus name> Photography  (ex: Kitty/Doggie Portraits)


----------



## auntieofjed

thanks


----------



## Derrel

Do a promotion on-line, using two different prospective names....Mike Lemowicz (spelling) of TPF a few months ago worked on a logo using his name and some graphics...then he did a test...seems like BusyBee Photo,with a cutesy,kind of whimsical logo, drew HUGE amounts of response, where at the same time, the identical promo under his hard-work-and-loads-of-sweat-equity name and graphic logo drew almost zero interest...he switched studio names immediately...so...

He was really amazed at how the cutesy name with the cartoon honeybee drew mega-response. Not sure what specialty areas you're into, but *women* control the majority of family photography booking, delivery of families and hubbies, and buying of prints...


----------



## auntieofjed

Derrel said:


> Do a promotion on-line, using two different prospective names....Mike Lemowicz (spelling) of TPF a few months ago worked on a logo using his name and some graphics...then he did a test...seems like BusyBee Photo,with a cutesy,kind of whimsical logo, drew HUGE amounts of response, where at the same time, the identical promo under his hard-work-and-loads-of-sweat-equity name and graphic logo drew almost zero interest...he switched studio names immediately...so...
> 
> He was really amazed at how the cutesy name with the cartoon honeybee drew mega-response. Not sure what specialty areas you're into, but *women* control the majority of family photography booking, delivery of families and hubbies, and buying of prints...


thats very interesting i think i will try that  thanks


----------



## Flash Harry

I'd be real glad someone else got the Tarzan monicker before me, or, do you swing through the trees screaming at the clients, Amber photography has a certain ring to it, or Amber studios, you can't really go wrong with your name. H


----------



## auntieofjed

thank you,


----------



## Browncoat

Use your name.

I'll never understand why people think they have to come up with a Facebook-worthy name for a one person operation.

:meh:


----------

